# Flyonel Mikado Help



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

We just got a 6-48036 NYC AF Mikado for my Dad's AF layout. We operate in conventional mode only, have a AF 30B transformer, and a K-Line K-952C whistle/bell controller for the inner and outer loops (separately powered). The Mikado has a couple of issues that we could use help with.

1) The backup light only turns on for a brief moment when with each direction change when cycling through the reverse unit. The headlight is always on. Is this locomotive supposed to have directional lighting?

2) Instead of operating the whistle and bell the K-Line whistle/bell controller acts as a direction change button. (It does work properly with our MTH F-3 w/ProtoSound 3.0.) Is there something about the K-Line's whistle/bell controller that makes it non-compatible with Flyonel's RailSounds? (I have used a K-Line controller on my O-gauge trains and it works fine with ERR RailSounds.)

3) When opening up the the tender to install a 9v battery, despite using care, the three wires connected to the volume pot became disconnected. Does anyone have a schematic, or know which color wire attaches to which post?

Thanks for any and all help!

—Matt


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AF Link to the diagram

I cannot read the color code but the diagram is a model for many different engines.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

T-Man said:


> AF Link to the diagram
> 
> I cannot read the color code but the diagram is a model for many different engines.


T-Man, thanks for your reply. The diagram linked is for Legacy diesels. Here is the RCDR2/BEMC Steam Wiring Diagram, also for Legacy. Do either apply to a TMCC locomotive from 2004, which the Mikado is?

—Matt


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Matt, see if anything on this page is of any help for you.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=lione...-36&sk=&cvid=9E44A5736444475989DA41DB558167BC

You might try the lionel site for a wiring diagram also.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lionel wiring diagrams are somewhat standard. The picture shows the POT with three wires and the board is numbered 123. It shows the orientation of the POT too as you turn it right.

Just compare the diagram and see how close the parts are. I would guess the components are the same.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

mopac said:


> Matt, see if anything on this page is of any help for you.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=lione...-36&sk=&cvid=9E44A5736444475989DA41DB558167BC
> 
> You might try the lionel site for a wiring diagram also.


Thanks for the suggestion, Mopac. I had searched the Lionel site and only found the diagram that T-Man posted—Lighting Package 4—and the steamer diagram—Lighting Package 1—that I had found. 

I also searched Carl Tuveson's site. He did post on OGR a photo showing the volume pot wiring, and suggested resetting to TMCC factory defaults. But, as far as I can tell we'll have to find someone with TMCC who can reset it for us.

BTW—off topic—I would suggest to everyone to try the Duck Duck Go search engine. Duck Duck Go protects your privacy—they don't store your personal information, it is ad-free, and they don't track your search results. I switched from Google a couple of years ago, and have never looked back.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if you have an owners manual, I only run conventional also, I bought a 3 engine PA O scale set from a member here
and the TMCC cruise control was turned on, I did not get an owners manual but found one on Lionel site, and it showed how to turn TMCC off with a transformer. I know that is not a reset but the manual may also show how to reset. And maybe you need to turn TMCC off. With the cruise control on, no matter where I had throttle set, the engines ran at the same speed. Thought I had a big problem but turned out to be an easy fix with the manual.

TMCC and conventional are not compatible.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Lionel only made two S gauge engines with TMCC and RS5, these were the Pacific and the light Mikado. They were made in multiple roadnames. They used different boards than the O gauge engines. I am aware of no way to do a complete reset with just a transformer. These engines have no TMCC on/off switch. They have a smoke on/off and a program/run switch. Sliding the prog/run switch to prog while the engine is moving in conventional operation will lock the engine in that direction. 
The tender has a RS on/off switch and a volume control. It is possible by following the right sequence to turn off the chuff sounds but still have the whistle and bell operate in conventional transformer mode.
The weakness of these engines is the Seuthe smoke units. They will only work correctly with the unique smoke fluid made by Seuthe. Even then they are marginal.
In my opinion the expert in these engines is Carl Tuveson. Check out his website. email him if you have a detailed question. I had Carl modify all six of my TMCC engines adding a fan driven smoke unit, 4 chuffs/revolution and cruise control. After these mods only the Legacy Y3 runs better. These are nicely detailed, good looking scale sized engines.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are two pictures taken this afternoon of NYC 1849, the engine Matt has. The first is laboring up the ruling grade, the second is coasting into town.


----------

